# Bunkroom Mod



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Okay everyone, I wasn't even going to post this because I didn't think my first mod was up to the excellent quality of all the other Outbacker's mods that I've seen, but I thought I'd risk ridicule and post my first attempt at an actual mod for our bunkroom to make it a more comfortable sleeping space for adults, extra guests, etc...
















My first attempt at a mod

I have to say that my husband and I tried it out and it's VERY comfortable. It's almost like sleeping in a king bed. My DH loves it because the slide-out queen is too short for him (he's almost 6'6" tall).

And if you're wondering, I did it all by myself! My DH was impressed!









Anyway, hope you're all having a very nice spring! sunny action


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Sexy Momma said:


> Okay everyone, I wasn't even going to post this because I didn't think my first mod was up to the excellent quality of all the other Outbacker's mods that I've seen, but I thought I'd risk ridicule and post my first attempt at an actual mod for our bunkroom to make it a more comfortable sleeping space for adults, extra guests, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent! I have thought about doing that myself. I'll file that one away for future use.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

That's great! You must camp with quite a crew


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Sexy Momma said:


> Okay everyone, I wasn't even going to post this because I didn't think my first mod was up to the excellent quality of all the other Outbacker's mods that I've seen, but I thought I'd risk ridicule and post my first attempt at an actual mod for our bunkroom to make it a more comfortable sleeping space for adults, extra guests, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your mod. But I have a question, which is probably a dumb one. I am unsure how a 6'6" will fit on this. Is it wider across at the front vs the back queen? It would be a good way to make room for another person.

Steve


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

The bottom bunks are REALLY long, even if he won't fit side ways, he has room to spare going in the direction of the bunks


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well done, Capri!









I remember talking about this last fall, and it looks like it turned out great. Did you make it removable? Or is it intended to stay in place all the time?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks great...

I was thinking of doing something like that if we ever took a bunch of kids with us, but for now, 4 bunks is plently.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks great Sexy job well done
Might just have to think about doing something like that soon if the kids keep brining more friends along on our trips

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to the mod club







Nice job

John


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Steve McNeil said:


> Sexy Momma said:
> 
> 
> > Okay everyone, I wasn't even going to post this because I didn't think my first mod was up to the excellent quality of all the other Outbacker's mods that I've seen, but I thought I'd risk ridicule and post my first attempt at an actual mod for our bunkroom to make it a more comfortable sleeping space for adults, extra guests, etc...
> ...


It is wider across the front compared to the queen slide-out bed. I've never actually measured it to get an exact measurement, but I'd say there's about a 4"-5" difference. The queen bed needs to be able to fit inside the body of the trailer when it's pushed in, so it's a couple of inches narrower on each side, to be able to fit inside the trailer.

Anyway, my DH can easily fit laying flat on his back in either direction (front to back or side to side) in the new mod bunkroom, so he's very happy.

I'm sure in the back of his mind he wants to kickout the kids and put them on the queen slide, and make the bunkroom our own private bedroom, but I'm pretty sure the kids will NOT HAVE IT!


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Well done, Capri!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's removable. I didn't want to make anything permanent because our needs may change over time or from trip to trip, depending on who's staying with us, so whatever the situation, we have the choice to have it in or to take it out. sunny


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Looks like you did a nice job at it. And your husband fits. Now itf you wand a weekend getaway, you won't be crowded.


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Looks great! I can't tell from the picture, what is holding the mattress up? I'd like to do something like that, maybe some sort of foldable support. My brother is over 6'-6" and well over 300 lbs. so if he ever joined us, this bed mod would work for him and still have room for his wife.
Fred


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

RVCarolina said:


> Looks great! I can't tell from the picture, what is holding the mattress up? I'd like to do something like that, maybe some sort of foldable support. My brother is over 6'-6" and well over 300 lbs. so if he ever joined us, this bed mod would work for him and still have room for his wife.
> Fred
> [snapback]118102[/snapback]​


x2

It looks like you took the top or bottom bunks and turned them but what's supporting them.

Thanks
Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I was under the impression it was a long piece of wood that straddles both twin bunks and has a couple of support arms in the middle.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

I screwed in a couple of small support brackets into the lower bunks front support walls (just like the support brackets that Keystone uses in the dinette area (to support the table top if you want to make it into a bed). However, the brackets I used don't span the entire length of the bunk. It only supports in the corners closest to the bunk room doorway.

I used 3/4" ply. One end rests on the step in front of the wardrobe. The other end rests on the brackets.

The step in front of the wardrobe measured 20" high, so I attached the support brackets at 20" high as well.

For the middle support, I simply used stacked milk crate storage cubes, which just happen to measure 10" tall each, so I stacked two together to perfectly reach the 20" I needed. Plus, we can use them for extra storage. I used six milk crates total (four crates were used near the bunkroom doorway area for extra support, and two were used for extra support in the middle). The crates I used are able to lock together when stacked, so the top crate cannot slip apart from the bottom crate when they are stacked together.

I bought some 3 inch firm foam and cut it to size. Then I covered it with some fairly heavy duty fabric, and stapled it to the back side of the ply.
(The foam used by Keystone for the bunks is actually 4", but to compensate for the depth used by the 3/4" ply , I had to use 3' foam.)

It's as solid as a rock! But it's also completely removable!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You go girl









I noticed you kept saying "I" not he. Nice Job Capri.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very nicely done, Capri!









So... What's next?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

John - Thanks!

Doug - What's next?....hmmmmm...A SUMMER OF FUN UP AT PRIEST LAKE!










We're taking up our Outback to the seasonal site this Sunday, and our boat should be there around June 18th, so we're set for a GREAT SUMMER!

I'll probably be up there alone with the boys quite a bit since DH will only be able to make it up on his days off, so I'm going to have to become very effecient at running the boat by myself with two young children in tow.







But, I know I'll figure it out.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have fun at Priest Lake...

You going to join us for the Fall Rally?


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Great job on the mod!


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Have fun at Priest Lake...
> 
> You going to join us for the Fall Rally?
> [snapback]118659[/snapback]​


Sure! That is if you're having it at Priest Lake.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sexy Momma said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Have fun at Priest Lake...
> ...


Uh..nope. Should I put you down as confirmed anyway?


----------

